# CM-140 Settings and Issues REW



## replicant_impulse (Mar 30, 2013)

I am trying to calibrate 2 UXL18 18" subwoofers in my HT using REW Wizard. I have the Checkmate CM-140 and I am trying to individually test each subwoofer to match 75db then adjust their gain until they are both level matched. My problem is this: 
1. What should I set the SPL meter to? 
2. I got the C weighted part and the Fast, but what do I set for Levels and Min/Max? 
3. Also is it normal to see a 5-6 db swing in my HT room. My amp is loud even after replacing the fans with Gentle Typhoon AP-45 2150 RPM. Could that be creating the problem? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. :nerd2:


----------

